# How to Care for a scratched nose



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

So I noticed today that Zazu has a scratch right near his nose. It's not inside the nose, but on the outside above his beak next to the nostril. It's not bleeding, just looks like a surface cut, like maybe he scratched himself too hard. I just had his nails cut 2 weeks ago so I don't think they're too long, but maybe one of them was a little too sharp?

Anyhoo, just wondering if I should put something on it or just let it heal naturally? He doesn't seem particularly bothered by it but I don't want to take a chance it gets infected or anything.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

You could use some antibiotic cream or iodine and keep an eye on it. It might also be a good idea to as the vet for a tube of bird safe antibiotic cream to have on hand.


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

oh I didn't realize they had bird safe antibiotic cream. We actually had to go to the vet's office today. Zazu broke a blood feather in his tail, I could tell by the blood on the wall and the feather at the bottom of the cage but he wasn't bleeding when I got him up this morning and I couldn't find any blood on him or the leftover feather so we went to the vet to make sure he was ok. I had him look at the nose while we were there too, he said it was almost healed and nothing to worry about, didn't mention any cream, but I'll inquire and see if they have anything like that! Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

As for light antibiotic treatment, perhaps a sprinkle of garlic powder in the food might help?


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

wow, really? never heard that garlic would work before, how interesting! What does the garlic do, does it kill bacteria? Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Garlic is a natural antibiotic, along with cayenne, ginger, and cinnamon.


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

interesting! good to know, thanks!


----------

